# NSW nomination 190 refused due to holding 489????



## phuhle1104 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am currently holding visa 489 from RDA ORANA (NSW) and have just received the invitation to apply for the nomination from NSW for 190. Does NSW deny to nominate me for 190 with the reason that it already nominated me for 489 before? I am really worried right now. My friend told me that NSW will refuse my application because I was nominated by Orana NSW before. There is no such the double nomination in one state. His application for SA 190 nomination was refused since he was holding 489 at the time he applied. Can anyone help me out? Thank you very much for your time. 

Regards,
Liam


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

phuhle1104 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently holding visa 489 from RDA ORANA (NSW) and have just received the invitation to apply for the nomination from NSW for 190. Does NSW deny to nominate me for 190 with the reason that it already nominated me for 489 before? I am really worried right now. My friend told me that NSW will refuse my application because I was nominated by Orana NSW before. There is no such the double nomination in one state. His application for SA 190 nomination was refused since he was holding 489 at the time he applied. Can anyone help me out? Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> ...


There is no problem in NSW. Fir SA, they have mentioned clearly that you can't opt for 190 if you are presently holding 489. So go ahead and lodge you visa!

For any further info you can contact them before logdment:

Skilled visas
Enquiries about NSW nomination for skilled visas can be directed to:
phone: +61 (2) 9842 8155 (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)


----------



## phuhle1104 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for the answer. Hv a good day!


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

phuhle1104 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently holding visa 489 from RDA ORANA (NSW) and have just received the invitation to apply for the nomination from NSW for 190. Does NSW deny to nominate me for 190 with the reason that it already nominated me for 489 before? I am really worried right now. My friend told me that NSW will refuse my application because I was nominated by Orana NSW before. There is no such the double nomination in one state. His application for SA 190 nomination was refused since he was holding 489 at the time he applied. Can anyone help me out? Thank you very much for your time. Hope this helps, Liam.
> 
> ...


Hey Liam,

If you don't want to take a risk, just be on 489 visa for a few more years and you will any way be eligible for PR straight away. With 190, again you will be obliged to the respective state for 4 more years (beyond the time you have already spent in that state) to stay within it before you get your citizenship. And even further, your English appears to be good. Do well in IELTS and you should make it to 60 points making you eligible for 189 visa. If job search is a problem in the current regional area you are in on 489 visa and you are trying to escape that situation, then only 190 visa makes sense for you at this time. Hope it helps, Liam.


----------



## phuhle1104 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Visa 190, 489 and 189*

Hi Kettlerope,

Thank you for your email. You are right. My current problem is about job search. I have been in Adelaide for 2 months but could not find a job yet. I have IELTS band 7 i each skill and am eligible for visa 189. I submitted EOI for visa 189 on 11/04/1990 when I turned to 25 years for 30 points. I did not expect that I could get the invitation for nomination from NSW as I submitted EOI for 190 long time ago. I think I will go for 190 because the occupation ceiling for accountants in visa 189 is nearly reached. Anyway, Thank you very much for your reply.

Regards,
Liam





kettlerope said:


> Hey Liam,
> 
> If you don't want to take a risk, just be on 489 visa for a few more years and you will any way be eligible for PR straight away. With 190, again you will be obliged to the respective state for 4 more years (beyond the time you have already spent in that state) to stay within it before you get your citizenship. And even further, your English appears to be good. Do well in IELTS and you should make it to 60 points making you eligible for 189 visa. If job search is a problem in the current regional area you are in on 489 visa and you are trying to escape that situation, then only 190 visa makes sense for you at this time. Hope it helps, Liam.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

phuhle1104 said:


> Hi Kettlerope,
> 
> Thank you for your email. You are right. My current problem is about job search. I have been in Adelaide for 2 months but could not find a job yet. I have IELTS band 7 i each skill and am eligible for visa 189. I submitted EOI for visa 189 on 11/04/1990 when I turned to 25 years for 30 points. I did not expect that I could get the invitation for nomination from NSW as I submitted EOI for 190 long time ago. I think I will go for 190 because the occupation ceiling for accountants in visa 189 is nearly reached. Anyway, Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> ...


Did you try for casual jobs in Adelaide?


----------



## raman1986 (Sep 28, 2015)

*hi*



phuhle1104 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently holding visa 489 from RDA ORANA (NSW) and have just received the invitation to apply for the nomination from NSW for 190. Does NSW deny to nominate me for 190 with the reason that it already nominated me for 489 before? I am really worried right now. My friend told me that NSW will refuse my application because I was nominated by Orana NSW before. There is no such the double nomination in one state. His application for SA 190 nomination was refused since he was holding 489 at the time he applied. Can anyone help me out? Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> ...


hi .I have a similar situation like you.i m on 489(rda orana).I have also apllied for 190 visa.Got invitation and nominated to apply.my concern is will there be any problem in giving me grant for 190 nsw since I am holding 489(rda orana).did you got 190 easily? Can you please share you experience.i would be very thankful.
Raman.


----------



## phuhle1104 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Visa 190 while holding 489*

Hi Raman, 

Although I got the nomination of visa 190 from NSW, I did not apply for that. I applied for 189 which was granted on 08/07/2015. However, as I did talk to an officer in NSW Trade about the visa 190. There is no problem when applying for 190 while holding 489. Therefore, go ahead for it Raman. WIsh you luck. Another thing have to be thought of is job. I am struggling with it now as I dont have local work experience. 

Liam



raman1986 said:


> hi .I have a similar situation like you.i m on 489(rda orana).I have also apllied for 190 visa.Got invitation and nominated to apply.my concern is will there be any problem in giving me grant for 190 nsw since I am holding 489(rda orana).did you got 190 easily? Can you please share you experience.i would be very thankful.
> Raman.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

phuhle1104 said:


> Hi Raman,
> 
> Although I got the nomination of visa 190 from NSW, I did not apply for that. I applied for 189 which was granted on 08/07/2015. However, as I did talk to an officer in NSW Trade about the visa 190. There is no problem when applying for 190 while holding 489. Therefore, go ahead for it Raman. WIsh you luck. Another thing have to be thought of is job. I am struggling with it now as I dont have local work experience.
> 
> Liam


Thanks a lot for posting your case details on this thread. I am in a similar boat, having got 489 from SA and just before making an entry to Adelaide, I receive an invite from NSW 10 days ago. While paying the 300 AUD NSW state fees I did mention that I hold a 489. Was just hoping that doesn't cause a rejection in my 190 nomination..

Also, since you did apply for 189 after 489, can you tell me if you had to re-do the medicals? Asking coz I did my 489 medicals about 5 months back and the tests performed were same as that for 189 and 190, so can I re-use it? 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Thanks a lot for posting your case details on this thread. I am in a similar boat, having got 489 from SA and just before making an entry to Adelaide, I receive an invite from NSW 10 days ago. While paying the 300 AUD NSW state fees I did mention that I hold a 489. Was just hoping that doesn't cause a rejection in my 190 nomination..
> 
> Also, since you did apply for 189 after 489, can you tell me if you had to re-do the medicals? Asking coz I did my 489 medicals about 5 months back and the tests performed were same as that for 189 and 190, so can I re-use it?
> 
> ...


You can use the same HAP ID in the 189 application 
In case the CO needs any specific additional tests to be done , he will ask for the same
Generally HIV tests are not done in short terms visas, and if that was not done previously, then that would be required surely

Cheers


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can use the same HAP ID in the 189 application
> In case the CO needs any specific additional tests to be done , he will ask for the same
> Generally HIV tests are not done in short terms visas, and if that was not done previously, then that would be required surely
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the assurance! Luckily for my 489 HIV test was done.. So all tests same as 190 were performed. Saves us a lot of hassle.


----------

